
You Shouldn't Host Wordpress on AWS (Except When You Should) - rtisdale
https://roberttisdale.com/you-shouldnt-host-wordpress-on-aws-except-when-you-should/
======
rtisdale
Author here! If you read the article, I hope you enjoyed it.

Happy to hear any feedback or war stories from people dealing with Wordpress
on AWS :D.

